# getting better with the hopper



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

we'll being in the nc business for many years, I never touched anything but paint. now doing residential I'm finding I have to do stuff i wouldn't have thought I ever have to do. I did work with a few residential paint contractors prior to my nc career, so i did know the basic. but with low confidence I'm starting to get this hopper down. we had to rip this board out and replace it








then taped it








then textured it


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

a few other pics


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Lookin' good Gabe. 

I hate working around ceiling fans.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

and ya, my spray extension :jester:


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

researchhound said:


> Lookin' good Gabe.
> 
> I hate working around ceiling fans.


ya, I don't usually use paper and on the fans, the new guy did that, checked to make sure tje tape wasn't on the fan. it was good.


----------

